# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Á >  Vòng tròn bí ẩn trên đồng cỏ châu Phi

## vn-boom.com

(du  lich) - Những mảng cỏ hói, đầy vết lốm đốm xuất hiện rất nhiều ở phía  tây của miền nam châu Phi rồi lại đột ngột biến mất. Hiện tượng này được  gọi với một cái tên khá mỹ miều: "Vòng tròn tiên".
	 		 	               	 		 			 Một hiện tượng bất thường đang diễn ra tại những đồng cỏ bụi  dày đặc hay thảm thực vật khô trên những ngọn đồi của vùng đồng bằng  phía nam Nam Phi. Đó là những vòng tròn được hình thành trên mặt đất, mà  nguyên nhân lại không phải vì khí hậu, đất đai hay mô hình chăn thả  động vật hoang dã ở địa phương.
 Các mảng nhỏ, tròn trên mặt đất trống trơn giống như những đốm cỏ bị  hói được tìm thấy nhiều tại đồng cỏ thuộc cộng hòa Namibia, Angola và  Nam Phi, nơi con người thường không lui tới. Trên thực tế, những điểm  trơ trụi này trong dạng hình học hoàn hảo là những vòng tròn xuất hiện  tự nhiên mà đến nay không ai có thể biết và lý giải chính xác sự tồn tại  của chúng. Vì nguồn gốc bí ẩn mà những vòng tròn này được gọi là "vòng  tròn tiên" và có rất nhiều truyền thuyết khác nhau được thêu dệt nên.  Người dân địa phương gọi tất cả những vòng tròn này là dấu chân của các  vị thần, còn đối với thế giới ngày nay, người ta công nhận nơi đây như  là một "điểm nóng UFO" xuất hiện trong một thời gian ngắn.
 _Ảnh "Vòng tròn tiên" được chụp từ vệ tinh._ Nhưng “vòng tròn tiên” ở miền nam châu Phi có kích thước không lớn so  với người anh em họ là “vòng tròn cây trồng”  huyền bí ở ngọn đồi Milk  thuộc Anh Quốc. Các “vòng tròn tiên” phát triển với đường kính khác nhau  từ 2 đến 12m. Walter Tschinkel là một nhà sinh vật học đến từ trường  đại học Florida (Mỹ) đã nguyên cứu về “vòng tròn tiên” mặc dù không thể  giải quyết được bí ẩn, nhưng ông vẫn khẳng định rằng những vòng tròn  xuất hiện một các ngẫu nhiên, chúng vẫn đang tồn tại và phát triển liên  tục cho tới bây giờ.
_

"Vòng tròn cây trồng" rộng 240m trong các hình dạng sáu mặt đôi, gồm 409  vòng tròn tại ngọn đồi Milk ở Anh, bức ảnh chụp từ vệ tinh từ năm 2001._ Tschinkel tính toán rằng hầu hết những vòng tròn nhỏ phát sinh và  biến mất độ 24 năm một lần, trong khi đó những vòng tròn lớn hơn kéo dài  đến 75 năm. Nhìn chung, tuổi thọ trung bình của chúng là 41 năm. Ông đã  khẳng định được điều mà những nhà khoa học đi trước chưa làm được.
 Tschinkel cũng học tiến hành kiểm tra đất và môi trường xung quanh  các vòng tròn, ông không thấy có côn trùng, ký sinh trùng và các loại  nấm bất thường nào ở đây. Vì vậy mà hiện tượng tự nhiên này vẫn không  được giải thích mặc dù đã có 25 năm nghiên cứu của nhiều nhà khoa học  khác nhau trên thế giới, tất cả cũng chỉ dừng lại ở một từ “ bí ẩn”.
_

  Giáo sư Walter Tschinkel đang đo đạc một "vòng tròn tiên"._ Giả thuyết phổ biến nhất về nguyên nhân của những vòng tròn bao gồm  nấm mốc hay bào tử đã giết chết cỏ. Còn đối với gió, hiện tượng xói mòn  đất ít được đưa vào giả thuyết hơn, nhưng người ta vẫn làm những cuộc  khảo sát tại những nơi khác và cho rằng đây cũng là một nguyên nhân gây  ra "điểm hói".
 Đến bây giờ, những vòng tròn kỳ lạ ở miền nam châu Phi vẫn làm kích  thích sự tò mò và giải trí cho những cư dân sống gần đó cũng như các nhà  thực vật học và những người đam mê UFO trên toàn thế giới. “Vòng tròn  tiên” trở thành chủ đề đàm đạo và những dự đoán siêu nhiên, là cánh cửa  dẫn đến một thế giới khác mà nhiều nhà khoa học vẫn tin tưởng.
*"Vòng tròn tiên" trên những đồng cỏ ở miền nam châu Phi:*
_
 
Ảnh được chụp từ vệ tinh._ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ _

 Giáo sư Walter Tschinkel đang đo đạc một "vòng tròn tiên" để tìm ra nguyên nhân của hiện tượng lạ.
_

----------

